# Help me find a swimsuit!



## DropDeadDarling (Apr 4, 2006)

Can you please help me find a swimsuit? I only have $45ish to spend, but please don't go above $50. I just want a cute bikini, preferably with a non-sliding top, but whatever. Oh, and no ties on the bottom please. I don't want them to come undone.  

Thanks to anyone who helps!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 5, 2006)

ha, this sounds dumb, but target always has cute bathing suits...like $15 a piece or something, if you don't want to drop a lot


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 5, 2006)

This is just such a broad topic... the first thing that came to mind is Target because they are pretty cheap for the quality... especially and isaac mizrahi or mossimo one seem like good quality. However, if maybe you had a few to posts and let us narrow it down that might be easier and fit your tastes better. 

Do you light bright swimsuits? light? bright? single color?

Also check out any Marshall, Ross, TJ Maxx stores you might have... because they usually have some cute Roxy (my fave) swimsuits for anywhere from 15- 20 dollars.


----------



## MacLover (Apr 6, 2006)

GMTA!  I was going to suggest going to Target.  I was just in there the other night shopping, and my SIL was looking at the bathing suits, they have got some cute bathing suits!  Also the prices are great!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

I really like VS bikini's they always have a cute selection... their sale swimsuits are in your price range and a lot are really cute with big color selections... plus you get a free pink beach bag?

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/coll...ZZZ&rfnbr=2431


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 23, 2006)

try H&M separates... if there is one close to you =(


----------



## inlucesco (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_Also check out any Marshall, Ross, TJ Maxx stores you might have... because they usually have some cute Roxy (my fave) swimsuits for anywhere from 15- 20 dollars._

 
I second this.  Ross is where I got my current suit, and it was $15 altogether!


----------



## prima (Apr 24, 2006)

Yup, I love Target's and VS's swimwear, and if you like to shop online, lots of stores have them on sale right now. Try delia's and American Eagle. Which reminds me, I also need to buy some before summer..

http://www.delias.com
http://www.ae.com/


----------

